# Frontier and towing



## rkwfxd (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey guys,

I really really like the Frontier but I am concerned about its ability to tow my boat and carry my family. I figure when fully loaded my boat + trailer is about 3000 lbs and with me my wife, our two children and all of our supplies I am figuring about another 1000 lbs in the truck. I know the Frontier is CAPABLE of towing 6000+ lbs but has anyone actually done this? I make 3-6 trips a year from Whittier in So Cal out to Laughlin Nev with the boat, family and supplies. This is about 270 miles each way. Currently we use my 1994 fullsize Chevy Blazer with its 200 hp 5.7 liter V-8. There are a few spots going and comming where the truck will just maintain 55 mph with no a/c and full throttle. The truck does not over heat but it is clearly maxed out. I am OK with this but I think it is the minimum for safety as most of the other traffic is traveling at 65-70+ and I do not want to be a rolling road block.

So, does anyone have firsthand experience repeatedly towing a full size boat, with a full load in the truck, over a significant distant, up and down hills, in the summer?


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I know for a FACT that a 2000 Frontier SEV6 Automatic 2WD Desert Runner can tow a 5,000 lb Fifth Wheel and still pass semi trucks on the hills...

I spent 4 months traveling the country in October of 2003 - over 8,000 miles and 22 states with the Frontier and the Fifth wheel...



















Having just filled up to '05 at $3.01 a gallon - this picture just blew my mind.... Hard to believe that was Thanksgiving of 2003!!!!









Always got 15 MPG towing at 55... ZERO Oil consumption, and was able to use cruise control the entire trip - it RARELY ever cut off..

*VERY IMPORTANT - DO NOT USE OVERDRIVE - TURN IT OFF WHEN TOWING....*

I am still amazed to this day what that truck could do...



Hence the reason I bought a 2005 Frontier!


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Nissan makes great trucks. I cant believe you guys drove it that far and long with that trailer behind it! Did he service the tranny and rear end often?
Alot of people say the 3.3 is weak but it is extremely durable it seems.
My dads 01 3.3 supercharged just past 100k with no problems and it makes decent power but I couldnt imagine it going that far with that load.
I have a 04 4 cyl which is not fast but when I had to tow a 1800 pound load of bricks on my trailer this morning it did surprise me.
Hooking my trailer to my truck or loading up the bed seems to wake it up.
From what Ive heard is that the ecu can adjust for the load so im guessing its just dumping more fuel in work mode and then going back into econo mode when there is no load.


----------



## rkwfxd (Aug 14, 2005)

Brian,

That is VERY impressive both the towing ability of the Fronty and the trip that you took. That was just the type of info I needed. Additionally, I found a test in Trailer Boat magazine in which they towed a 3900 pound boat with the Fronty with no problems.

Thanks for the input.

ps...dig your stereo :thumbup:


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks - the only additional service was simply one tranny flush half-way through and 2,000 mile oil changes, and Lucas Oil Gas Additive..

Again - the Overdrive will destroy the tranny... Turn it off and keep the RPM's up...

Good luck!


----------



## jklein (Jul 13, 2005)

rkwfxd said:


> Brian,
> 
> That is VERY impressive both the towing ability of the Fronty and the trip that you took. That was just the type of info I needed. Additionally, I found a test in Trailer Boat magazine in which they towed a 3900 pound boat with the Fronty with no problems.


Wouldn't happen to have a link to that article would you?

Jeff K.


----------



## rkwfxd (Aug 14, 2005)

jklein said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a link to that article would you?
> 
> Jeff K.



You might find it here:

http://www.trailerboats.com/output.cfm?id=944533


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a 2000 Fronty 2wd with the 4 banger, 5 speed, normal bumper hitch...

A couple weeks ago I towed a 6x10' covered trailer that stood a little over 6ft tall...took my daughter to college...

We loaded it up with all her furniture an clothes etc...I'm guessing the trailer was about 8-900 lbs and I expect we had close to that amount packed inside...

I suspect I was just under 2000 lbs total...

The truck handled it pretty good...could only get up to about 55-60 mph all in 4th gear...had NO power for passing and I had trouble keeping up with some traffic...although once down a pretty steep hill I almost got 70mph out of it...but pulling this particular trailer was like pulling a parachute...but I just stayed in the far right lane, turned up the stereo and made a nice trip of it...

About 400 miles round trip...pulled trailer back empty...didn't track mileage but it took a little over a tank to get there about 200 miles so that probably put me about 15 mph...

The trailer was too big for the truck...but a smaller utility trailer, uncovered, I can see that running nicely with this engine...


----------

